# Brought home new Deluxe 28



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just brought home a new Deluxe 28, I'll post some pictures tomorrow. 

I'm wondering though, besides oil and gas, are there any other things that are recommended to prepare this new machine for it's inaugural winter season? For example add-ons, wax, changing the metal skids, etc.


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I just brought home the same model yesterday!
I fired her up for the first time today. Love the smell of the manufacturing oils burning off the motor.
I picked up the Ariens non-stick spray and applied a coat to the chute and bucket area. I also have a set of composite skid shoes on order, and will install them shortly. I read they really help, and I don’t want to scratch up part of a newly paved driveway. 
I’m planning on installing some LED lights. Lots of examples on you tube.
Can’t wait for the snow!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mdjamesd (Jan 28, 2016)

I just got a Plat 24. Had the dealer install the poly skids, and they gave me a handful of extra shear bolts


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here are the photos of my new machine. I swapped out the OEM skid shoes for Arnold Poly Slide Shoes. They look nice, I hope they last.


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Dos522,
Kyle you post a photo of those poly skid shoes? I was concerned that they wouldn’t fit due to the rib in the bucket sheet metal keeping it from sitting flush near the leading edge. Looks like you just installed it further back on the bucket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll post closer pictures when I get home.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Dos,

Looking good … your in business now … I change all my blowers to poly skids when they need replacing.

I am even trying a poly skid with a wheel in it, as they were on sale for 20.00 for the pair.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bakeram1 said:


> Dos522,
> Kyle you post a photo of those poly skid shoes? I was concerned that they wouldn’t fit due to the rib in the bucket sheet metal keeping it from sitting flush near the leading edge. Looks like you just installed it further back on the bucket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are some close ups of the skid shoes. I just installed them according to the instructions, I didn't even consider that rib/lip on the edge. I think it'll be ok though...fingers crossed.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice purchase. Here's my 28"


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Very nice purchase. Here's my 28"


I'm jealous of your chute controls.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Pleaseantly surprised*

I purchased my 28 Deluxe from HD because I wanted to take advantage of their military discount and some HD gift cards that I had. Through reading a lot of comments on this forum, most members swear by buying their equipment from local dealers and would never buy from a big box store and understandably so. 

I went to HD anyway, despite this forum's warnings, because I couldn't pass up the discounts and thankfully so far, I have been pleasantly surprised. The machine was assembled well and I haven't had to make any adjustments. I was in my garage today with my grease gun in hand ready to hit all the necessary spots, add engine and gearcase oil/grease and everything was all ready done for me. 

I am fully aware that every big box store is different and some are more competent than others, but I just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Im just curious im about to buy one from hd and its exactly the same model but with no service?? They offer free delivery to my door.. what will i receive?? Will it need to be setup??? Is there many model of deluxe 28 ??


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

pr0cess0r said:


> Im just curious im about to buy one from hd and its exactly the same model but with no service?? They offer free delivery to my door.. what will i receive?? Will it need to be setup??? Is there many model of deluxe 28 ??


There really is very little to do, here are a couple of youtube videos:






This guy runs on a while (I didn't watch the whole thing) but it should have plenty of detail if the previous one doesn't have enough. If that isn't enough just search on "Setup new Ariens Deluxe 28" and that should get you there.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

pr0cess0r said:


> Im just curious im about to buy one from hd and its exactly the same model but with no service?? They offer free delivery to my door.. what will i receive?? Will it need to be setup??? Is there many model of deluxe 28 ??


It will come in a big box. You'll have to attach the handle bars, chute, etc. Like WVguy said, it's not difficult and the video helps a lot.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Does it come with all oils or they are alredy filled?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

pr0cess0r said:


> Does it come with all oils or they are alredy filled?


It should come with a bottle of oil that you pour into the engine. If not, check the oil level, it is possible they ship with oil in them. Most likely not though, in case some idiot turns the box upside down and causes oil to leak out of the engine.

But don't take anyone's word for something as important as engine oil - check it yourself! If you start a new engine with no oil that will destroy the engine and that will NOT be covered by the warranty.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Dos552 try your machine at night in a dark place. If your tall the factory light will glare into your eyes and your going to want to fix that. I hated the dash light and painted the lens black then added 2 LEDs on both sides of the dash.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Dos552 try your machine at night in a dark place. If your tall the factory light will glare into your eyes and your going to want to fix that. I hated the dash light and painted the lens black then added 2 LEDs on both sides of the dash.


I'll have to check that out...I'm 6'3". Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

pr0cess0r said:


> Im just curious im about to buy one from hd and its exactly the same model but with no service?? They offer free delivery to my door.. what will i receive?? Will it need to be setup??? Is there many model of deluxe 28 ??




I just bought a Deluxe 28 myself. I picked it up from my local Lowe’s store. I would have preferred to get my machine from a dealer, but the nearest is at least an hour away. I also wanted to take advantage of the military discount. I also knew if I went to a dealer and they had the 28 SHO in stock I wouldn’t be able to say no to the upgrade. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

